# Trying fatties for the first time



## wicked1 (Mar 3, 2012)

I am making a breakfast omelet fattie and a bacon cheeseburger fattie.  The breakfast omelet fattie is made of my homemade breakfast sausage, eggs, caramelized onions, green peppers, and mild chaddar cheese.   The other is ground beef, mild chaddar, onoins, and green peppers.

1st I weaved the bacon








Lay on the sausage







Layer on the filling ( my son doesn't like peppers/onions so only on 1/2)







roll n wrap







Here they are both ready and in the reefer for the night.  Will start smoking the bfast one at 7ish in the morning.  Updates then


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 3, 2012)

Looks great nice job :) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Have fun and Happy smoking :)


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 3, 2012)

Now thoses are some good looking fatties. Now just wait till you smoke them you'll like them better.


----------



## rdknb (Mar 3, 2012)

They are going to be so good!!!


----------



## hps6607 (Mar 4, 2012)

Nice looking fatties


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 4, 2012)

UPDATE:  In the smoker at 7am.  MES40 set to 230 and using apple chips.  Not using the AMNPS today because the MES does a good job at the higher temp of 230.


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Breakfast omelet fattie is done!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2012)

Looks delicious!


----------



## thin blue smoke (Mar 4, 2012)

Good looking fatties.


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 4, 2012)

Bacon cheeseburger fattie is done.  Cranked the temp to 275 for the last 45 min to cook the bacon a little darker.


----------



## jrod62 (Mar 4, 2012)

the fatties looks great !!!!!!


----------



## smokinhusker (Mar 5, 2012)

Those look delicious!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 5, 2012)

Those came out awesome - great job


----------



## brdprey (Mar 5, 2012)

FOR THE LOVE OF ALL THAT IS HOLY..........i showed the wife the post. guess what im doing this weekend.

you did a fine job thou.

is it me or do the rest of you have a problem keeping fatties in the house after smoking, longer then a few hours.

my kids who dont like sammies become expert and starving candidates of tackling them fatties with some bread.

the last time i did a set of 3 i got one slice. i was bummed. they fed the all their friends and such.

ill have to make one for me alone i guess. bwaahahahaah


----------



## msuman (Mar 5, 2012)

I've gotta try a breakfast fattie.  They look great!

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wicked1 (Mar 5, 2012)

After I cut slices out of them I then fried them in a little evoo and they were evern better with a little color.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Mar 5, 2012)

Man, that breakfast fattie looks pretty awesome.  My next smoke is going to have to include one of these.


----------

